# Best Tool for Cutting Plastic Shower Surround



## slowmotion (Jul 26, 2015)

I need to replace the mixer cap and pressure balancing unit for my shower handle, but the opening cut into the plastic shower surround isn't large enough to get this done. Looking for recommendations on the best approach to increasing the opening size without sending shards of plastics everywhere.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I myself would just take my mutimaster with a narrow blade.

If you have plenty of time and not the right tools. Then draw the line and make a bunch of small holes with a drill. break off with pliers.
Will be covered by trim piece so does not need to look pretty.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

I think I would use my compass in the screw hole of the stem to draw a circle. Then use my oscillating multi function tool to cut it out.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/i...MI7MiwnYD44AIVhY3ICh1z2gaEEAQYAyABEgK6tvD_BwE












Don't cry..

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...MI3L-0iIL44AIVk-DICh0-IAqmEAQYBSABEgIXVfD_BwE


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Would it be easier on the other side of the wall? Maybe there's drywall that you can remove and easily patch when you're done.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

If you don't have a multittool, I would get the tool form HF. I bought one 10 years ago for one project because it was inexpensive. Now it is one of my most used tools for projects like what you have. After I use it, I blow it off with an air gun.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

A trim router or Roto-ZIp would also work, but I would grab the multi tool first. It will not make a perfectly round hole but will be the safest and least likely to damage anything.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

landfillwizard said:


> If you don't have a multittool, I would get the tool form HF. I bought one 10 years ago for one project because it was inexpensive. Now it is one of my most used tools for projects like what you have. After I use it, I blow it off with an air gun.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^LANDFILL^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Not sure, or can't remember, how we existed for 40 years without the oscillating tool. And , they are basically inexpensve.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Another option is to cut the new hole size first in a piece of 1/2" wood and have someone hold it in place so you can cut the new hole with the pilot bit removed from the arbor adapter. With plastics the cheapest bi-metal hole saw will do the job and if concerned about chipping you can run the drill in reverse so the backs of the teeth are hitting the plastic.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Plunge routers can cut a hole easily both through wood and plastic. You might wanna consider getting it, since it does have a lot of use. I found this out myself just this year, when I bought a Hitachi one. For good options on the market, here's a list.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not asked yet, but why do you see the need to replace the unit? Most are made of brass and are bullet proof. Changing the guts out would render it like new operationally wise. I would take the opposite wall approach if it absolutely needed replacing for some reason. Patching sheetrock is much easier than messing up a surround.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

This will be slower - but safe if you take your time. 



https://www.amazon.com/Craftics-1106087-Swivel-Blade-Plasticutter/dp/B0049CBGS0


----------

